# Professionelle Schweizer Gilde!



## Shyuson (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Schweizer World of Warcraft Spieler!

Ich habe mir mal als ein Projekt vorgenommen eine reine Schweizer WoW Gilde auf die beine zu stellen, Die auf Professionelle  Art die Raids angehen soll, so das sie bei den besten Gilden vorne mit wirken kann!

Der Grundgedanke ist das in erster Linie wir uns auf Schweizer deutsch unterhalten können, und uns nicht der hochdeutschen Sprache unterwerfen müssen!
Es gibt zwar schon solche Gilden, ich bin selbst in so einer, jedoch ist das Problem dabei das man meistens nicht genug Leute zusammen hat um richtig Raiden zu gehen!

Jetzt mein Vorschlag an die lieben Schweizerspieler die auch genug Zeit  und Lust haben dabei mit zu machen:
Ich stelle euch eine Homepage zur Verfügung (auf dem Grund Gerüst von eqdkp)
Ich stelle euch  TS3  zur Verfügung
Jene Spieler die den Server dafür wechseln würden übernehme ich die Transferkosten
Die Gilde wird von mir erstellt und mit 5 Gildenfächer ausgetastet 

Der Ort des geschehens  wäre auf dem Server Ambossar
Auf der Seite der Horde

Was ich von euch da draußen brauche sind fähige Leute die genug Zeit haben und schweizerdeutsch sprechen, die auch für die Gilde sich einsetzen damit wir unser ziel eine sehr gute Gilde zu werden auch erreichen!

Also wer Interesse hat soll mir eine Mail schreiben, mit angaben über sich und seinen Charakter!
Was ich vorerst  wissen will:

Charakter Klassen und Skillung
Online Zeiten
Ob man Raidleiter Erfahrung hat
Auf welchem Server ihr momentan seit
Eine angaben zu deiner Person selber
Ideen oder Anregungen um das Projekt umzusetzen

Es sind natürlich alle Schweizer herzlich eingeladen der Gilde dann beizutreten jedoch möchte ich erstmals eine Gruppe zusammen stellen die 10er Raids gehen wird und auch genug Zeit dafür hat!
Wen sich jedoch fiele melden bin ich nicht abgeneigt  gleich bei den 25er Raids ein zu steigen!

Meldet euch bei mir unter "moritz-s@swissonline.ch"


----------



## Natálya (14. Januar 2011)

Grützi mit'nand. Du willst dich nicht dem Hochdeutsch unterwerfen schreibst das Gildenmitgliedergesuche aber auf Hochdeutsch. *Kopf kratz* Ah ja.... nichts desto trotz viel Erfolg. Die Schweiz ist super. 

P.S.: 1x hät der Thread doch auch gereicht oder?


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2011)

Natálya schrieb:


> Grützi mit'nand. Du willst dich nicht dem Hochdeutsch unterwerfen schreibst das Gildenmitgliedergesuche aber auf Hochdeutsch. *Kopf kratz* Ah ja.... nichts desto trotz viel Erfolg. Die Schweiz ist super.



würd i au sage har har


----------



## Firun (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die beiden anderen Threads mal Gelöscht, und haltet euch bitte an die Gildenforen Regeln danke


----------



## Shyuson (14. Januar 2011)

Danke Firun wolte das nicht 3mal machen ^^

und an die ander, sowas muste ja kommen! 
aber da es auf Schweizerdeutsch keine klare Rechtscheibung gibt und ich auf einem Deutschen forum geschrieben habe kan man das ja verstehen oder^^?


----------



## Chillers (14. Januar 2011)

Shyuson schrieb:


> Danke Firun wolte das nicht 3mal machen ^^
> 
> und an die ander, sowas muste ja kommen!
> aber da es auf Schweizerdeutsch keine klare Rechtscheibung gibt und ich auf einem Deutschen forum geschrieben habe kan man das ja verstehen oder^^?



Also Schwitzer oder nicht. Denke eine Gilde jetzt gründen und dann ganz oben mitmischen - wird schwer werden, selbst nur auf dem server. 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Glück!


----------



## Natálya (15. Januar 2011)

Also meine Cousine schreibt im Facebook immer knallhart auf Schweizerdeutsch. Und das ist so lustig.  Hörnli und Natl sind meine Lieblingswörter.


----------



## DeathDragon (15. Januar 2011)

Moin,

naja das hier ist ein deutsches Board und wäre der Beitrag auf Grüezideutsch, hätte man den warscheinlich direkt gelöscht 

Ich find dein Projekt relativ interessant, aber willst du wirklich von den Leuten die Transferkosten übernehmen? Das wird dann schon ein bisschen teuer bei 10 Leuten.

Ich bin derzeit selber in einer reinen Wallisergilde und muss sagen das Raiden im Dialekt macht richtig Spass  Vorallem kennen sich die meisten Leute und wenn wir nicht gerade Content Raiden, raiden wir die nächstbeste Beiz  Du solltest aber besser nach einer bereits bestehenden Gilde ausschau halten, oder ein Realm wählen wo bereits einige Schweizer mit Interesse vorhanden sind. Wir hatten eine zeitlang das Problem, dass wir zuwenig raidbegeisterte Leute hatten und mit randoms auffüllen mussten. Mit Cata haben wir den Server getranst zu einer anderen Wallisergilde und uns zusammengeschlossen. Jetzt füllen wir locker 10er Raids und haben langsam das Problem dass wir zuviele Leute sind um nur 10er zu raiden.


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Hey Shyuson =) 

Lueg doch mol bi eus verbi =)...

Channsch dini Kollege und andere Mitglieder alli mitnää =)

Mir sind mittlerwile die grösst Schwizergilde in WOW

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1417740481?page=1#0
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180878-a-blackrock-swissaclysm-sucht-1012-down/


Chlini Zämmefassig: 

Mir hend 10/12 down, über 60 Acc, mer möche Pve sowie Pvp

Sind grundsätzlech immer im Ts

Hend eus au scho neb Wow im RL troffe (Kino, Fritig Usgang ect.)

Meld di doch schnell zrugg =)

Mlg Mike


----------

